# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  TRANSFER HTI credits from OLD to NEW HTI serial ONLY HERE

## gsm_bouali

*  MANOL  TRANSFER HTI credits from OLD to NEW HTI serial ONLY HERE   فتح نافدة لتحويل لوجات من بوكس ميت الى بوكس جديد 
Transférer des crédits de série HTI ancienne à une nouvelle série se fera UNIQUEMENT dans ce fil.  Poster ce détail:
1. VIEUX DE S&#201;RIE HTI =
2. NOUVEAU HTI SERIAL = 3. VOTRE REVENDEUR POUR LES CREDITS HTI =  ! ATTENTION!
Si votre email d'inscription ne correspondent pas à partir de l'ancien au nouveau feuilletons HTI, ne
votre revendeur peut vous aider pour ce transfert.   *

----------

